# Quinta do Sobreiro Aire



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Not sure if this has already been posted but the aire Quinta do Sobreiro at Silves is now closed.

Paul


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Interesting. Has the mayor developed the land near the swimming pool.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

grouch said:


> Interesting. Has the mayor developed the land near the swimming pool.


They are making a new aire at the swimming pool now for 50 motorhomes , once its finished that will be the end of the wild camping there .

No idea how long before its open or cos

Paul


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

End of an era. Shops will notice a difference.


----------



## goneroming (Jan 23, 2014)

*Silves Aire*

I think most of the people I have spoken to are quite prepared to pay a few euros to stay on the aire.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I was not really thinking about the cost more the footfall into the town. Far far more than 50 motorhomes parked there at any one time in the past. Bread sellers, fruit sellers, restaurants, the market and shops will suffer.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Seems theirs already one there, read this blog from last year: http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

Ian


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

olley said:


> Seems theirs already one there, read this blog from last year: http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html
> 
> Ian


Sure is olley we are there now its 6.50 a night or 4.50 without hookup

Algarve Motorhome Park Silves

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

olley said:


> Seems theirs already one there, read this blog from last year: http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html
> 
> Ian


oops forgot to say olley thats our blog LOL

Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Very good blog it is to paul, well written and informative. Just needs a link to google maps for each site to make it perfect.  

Ian


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

olley said:


> Very good blog it is to paul, well written and informative. Just needs a link to google maps for each site to make it perfect.
> 
> Ian


Thankyou Ian

We have been working most of this year , hope to update blog and make afew changes soon we have had such a busy year.

We retire in 2 years + we are looking for a new motorhome , off too Germany next year to look at at few motorhomes , Lynne likes the Dethleffs Liner I like the Phoenix A Class on a man chassis.

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bypassing Zaragoza*

Evening!

Someone recently posted a hint for bypassing Zaragoza by leaving the motorway early.

But, can't seem to find it.

I want to go into Zaragoza in a few weeks but bypass it on the way?!

Anyone please?

TM


----------

